# Freezing your camelbak?



## stonemxfan369 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just got a camelbak and its my first backpack water reservoir. I understand it will expand when the water freezes but other than that is freezing your reservoir a bad idea? I know i can just add ice but freezing the entire thing makes me think it will stay colder much longer and actually help with drinking management. Drinking it as it melts to help from drinking it up to quickly. 

Anybody out there do this or have any opinion on the subject?


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I freeze mine to keep bacteria from growing, however I empty it first. Freezing all your water first will make your pack uncomfortable until it thaws.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Fill it halfway up, freeze it and pour water in on it and it will give cold water for quite a while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

I see this as counterproductive.......your taking the water to drink throughout the ride to stay hydrated. just how long will it take for it to melt and get a mouth full?? then what, wait another hr for yet the second?


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

I had a reservoir that was over 6 year old, the only liquid ever to enter was tap water. Never had any problem with bacteria.

Freezing the reservoir with water does not seem like a good idea. It will take a long time for a solid chunk of ice that size to melt.

I doubt you will be able to get a lot of water out of it. It might even damage the material while it freezes and expands.

Ice cubes with water is what I use when it is warm. Works great.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

The expansion of the ice might compromise the seams.

I just dump a tray of ice cubes into the reservoir and add water. 
PRO TIP: wrap the reservoir in styrofoam sheeting. 
(the packaging material that comes w/ a new tv or monitor) 
Then I put that in a plastic bag (an old bread bag works)

Keeps the water cold a long, long time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

As a mere suggestion fill the bladder the night before a ride and place it in the fridge then use as is or drain some water and add cubes to help it remain cold/cool. It will maintain its coolness for atleast 3hrs then slowly warm but even warm its better than no water at all.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

The best thing I have found is a Lizard Skins insulated cover for the drinking tube. It keeps the water in the tube from heating up. So you get cold water with every sip. And not heating up the water in the drinking tube means you keep the water in the bladder colder for much longer. 
For me, I load the bladder with as much ice as I can stuff in it, then top off with water and a couple Nuun tablets. 
When the bladder is not being used, it gets drained, rolled up and put in the freezer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Same as above....freeze empty, add ice cubed and water for use.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

have been using them for 10 years, never frozen one. The only thing I put in them is water. Once in a while I sterilize them with very hot, almost boiling water.

Never gotten sick of using it that way.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

I freeze mine all the time. On longer rides I like to use Cytomax and bacteria love to grow in the stuff. After forgetting to rinse it and then having thoroughly clean it a few times, I simply got in the habit of tossing it in the freezer with whatever fluid remains. My current bladder is going on three years with no issues from such treatment. The amount of ice melts easily with the addition of fresh fluid.


----------



## IslandCrow (May 6, 2013)

Honestly, if you're really thirsty during a hard ride, even warm water is going to be welcomed, and it's going to be just as effective at hydrating you as cold water. . .and from what I understand, your body is more effective at absorbing water around room temperature (or maybe it was body temperature?) anyway. That said, I do sometimes throw some ice cubes in there, because I do admit cooler water does at least feel more refreshing, so I won't deny the psychological effect.

As far as freezing the whole thing, I'd be worried about water in the drinking tubes possibly compromising the long term integrity, as well as the gasket around the screw in cover for the fill opening (or whatever you would call that thing). I don't know for a fact that either of those things would be an issue, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

^yes exactly room temp is less of a shock to ones system. as far as freezing the bladder it serves no purpose.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I freeze my camelback all the time, the key is tp put it in the fridge the night before your ride so that it thaws a little, I will also set it on the kitchen counter about an hour or two the day of my ride so that my liquid of choice is nice and cold and drinkable. Give this method a try and see how it works for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

^ might as well just put water in it and place in the fridge overnight which will give the same results.


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

I empty my bladder and freeze it until the next ride. It is the best way to keep out nasty bacteria. I also let the bladder thaw out for about 10 minutes before I fill it up because the mouth piece usually has a chunk of ice in it that can cause damage if you try and squeeze it out. I like to run a little water through the tube just to clear it out before I put in the back pack.

Camelbak even recommends freezing the bladder if you are using it frequently to keep bacteria from growing (see video below):
CamelBak | Product Video - Reservoir Cleaning


----------



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

According to the Texas Heart Institute, drinking a frosty glass or camelbak of ice water may seem appealing, but it's not necessarily the best thing for your body during or immediately after exercise. This isn't because the cold water will "shock" the body. It has to do with the optimum temperature at which your body absorbs water. The institute recommends that, instead of ice water, you drink cool water since your body absorbs cool water faster than cold water. This hydrates your body faster. Quicker hydration is especially important during exercise, which can cause you to lose fluids rapidly, especially if exercising in heat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

it does however 'shock' the body due to the large temp diff.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

I keep mine in the freezer when not in use. I'll leave it about 1/5th full, so that way it cools my water a little, but melts pretty fast so I have all usable water in it (and not just a big chunk of ice).


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Here in Arizona, I keep my CB bladder half-full in the fridge, then add ice before riding. That keeps water cold for two glorious hours. For a longer ride, I'll also freeze a coconut water solid for a cool tropical blast of carbs and electrolytes after my C'back starts to run dry.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> ^yes exactly room temp is less of a shock to ones system. as far as freezing the bladder it serves no purpose.


.... Said no one from Arizona. Ever.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Scott In MD said:


> .... Said no one from Arizona. Ever.


+ rep. Lol


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never put mine in the freezer as I thought it might damage the tubing and connectors, but apparently that's not an issue.

I run nothing but water, just rinse it when I fill it, and I've never had any bacteria grow in it.

I'm still not going to freeze mine, because I can get is as cold as I want for as long as I want using ice cubes, even during summer riding in TX. I guess one large piece of ice would last longer though.

I want my water cold when I'm riding in the heat not for refreshment, but to do what little it can to keep my body cool. The information that cooler water is absorbed more slowly is interesting, but just personally I'm sticking with cold. I pre-hydrate, and when I'm riding I'm drinking at a slower rate, and I believe my body warms the water fairly quickly, and will be absorbed quickly enough.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

"Shock to one's system." I don't get that concept. Unless you mean that drinking ice-cold beverages puts you into a state of intravascular volume collapse and organ failure I'd say I'm willing to take the risk.

I use Podium Chill water bottles down here in Louisiana. I carry at least one frozen bottle and in the last few miles of a long ride that ice cold raspberry ice tea is a real motivator.


----------



## halfnhalf (Nov 26, 2005)

What I do is fill 1/3 to 1/2 full and make sure I lay the bladder on its side so the water freezes the length of the bladder. This way I don't have a clump of ice at the bottom of the bladder and it conforms to your back more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Ailuropoda said:


> "Shock to one's system." I don't get that concept. Unless you mean that drinking ice-cold beverages puts you into a state of intravascular volume collapse and organ failure I'd say I'm willing to take the risk.


yes true concept if your willing to read a few articles on it you too will understand.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Collegially..... the concept that I might spontaneously explode by drinking cold water from a Camelback on a hot Summer day is ..... Ridiculous. 

Proof: I'll have a sip right now.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

My friend will partially fill his reservoir (a small amount) and put it in the freezer the night before. The next morning he'll add as much liquid as he needs for the day's ride. Only problem is if he gets the ratio wrong, he'll end up with a block of ice and no liquid - disaster on a LONG ride. I saw it.


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

A google search on "cold water during exercise" provided mixed results with regards to cold water vs. warm water. Some said that warm water was absorbed faster, or your body needs to expend energy to heat it, but most said the cold water was absorbed faster, and many also sited a study showing that cold water helps keep the core temp down.

For me, I'm pretty good about staying ahead of my hydration, so I'm not that concerned about the rate of absorption (it'll all get absorbed, doesn't matter if it's delayed by 5 or 10 minutes), while the affects on core temp make the most intuitive sense and seem the most advantageous when working out in the heat. So, for me it's cold water.

As to the OPs question, I sometimes fill it halfway and lay it flat in the freezer, then fill the rest of the way with water. I make sure the tube and mouth piece are clear before I put it in. If it's not too hot though, you end up with ice you can't drink when you want it. Most of the time it's easier to just fill with enough ice to keep it cold for the conditions.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

No reason to freeze it to keep bacteria out. 

Always put the bladder in the fridge after each use. I don't empty out the old water. Keeping it in the fridge keeps the crud out. I only use my Camelbak once or twice a month, and the water stays fresh.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Hahahaha. Wha'?


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Brewtality said:


> The best thing I have found is a Lizard Skins insulated cover for the drinking tube. It keeps the water in the tube from heating up. So you get cold water with every sip. And not heating up the water in the drinking tube means you keep the water in the bladder colder for much longer.
> For me, I load the bladder with as much ice as I can stuff in it, then top off with water and a couple Nuun tablets.
> When the bladder is not being used, it gets drained, rolled up and put in the freezer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just blow the water from the tube back into the bladder. A good breath or two and you'll be drinking cold again.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

To many people bash something for reasons, and have not even tried it.
I freeze mine half full, blowing into tube so no water freezes in tube, lay it down to flatten out some. When ready to ride fill it up.
On trail, the ice slowly melts, my first sip is a warm rinse, then next sip is nice ice cold H20. No seams have broken, no bacteria, simple and works great. 
There is no BS system shock, although that is a true concept and a concern if you were drinking 8oz in a hurry constantly at verge of a heat stroke. However, that does not apply to a couple hour ride sipping some cool refreshing water.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I always freeze mine. 

When I'm getting ready to ride, I toss it in the sink with some warm water to thaw just enough so I have a nice-sized ice cube inside. Fill it with more of my special-mix-of-stuff and I'm good to go. No issues, ever.


----------

